# Which Look: 585, 481sl, 555?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi. My shop just picked up Look (yeah!) and so now I can get a frame. So, which one? I am 5 foot 9, 145lbs (right now, 155 in the winter), a solid Cat3 racer who rides 300 miles/week on chip-seal roads. I do lots of climbing/descending. I have a feeling for the differences between the 585/555 and the 481sl (stiffness and a bit more aggressive frame vs. a more laid-back, stage-race type bike for worse roads). The races I would ride on this are all over the map: 3 hour road races, 3 or 4 stage races per year, maybe 5-10 crits per season (I am a climber, not a crit racer, unless it has a big hill). 

Any opinions on which is the better frame for someone at my weight? I had a 281 a few years back and loved it. I don't mind a somewhat stiff frame, but I don't want to get too beat up. 

The only other thing that worries me is that I see the 481sl, 2005 models going for $1000 on ebay new, which seems ridiculously cheap. Are the 481's being discontinued?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Having owned both, I would get the 585. Keep an eye on ebay and you can pick one up for around 2K. There seems to be a lot of them available there for some reason.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Having owned both, I would get the 585. Keep an eye on ebay and you can pick one up for around 2K. There seems to be a lot of them available there for some reason.


What do you prefer about the 585 over the 481sl? 

One thing I was considering: the 585 may be very similiar to my current bike (Fondriest Carbon Lex) which I am keeping as well-maybe too similiar to drop $2k on, what looks to be on paper, a very similiar bike (Lex is a super-stiff race-bike that absorbs chip-seal, probably a little quicker than the 585). Whereas the 481sl looks to be a completely different machine...just trying to get a feel for the differences (I used to own a KG281 and it was great, but that was 5 years ago).


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got back from a very hilly 75 mile ride. I have ridden this same ride on both bikes. The 585 was much quicker on the acceleration, it decended much better at high speeds, and was a pound less to drag up every climb. It is every bit as comfortable as the 481 was too. My biggest beef with the 481 was the stupid 25.0 seatpost, and the binder bolt that holds it. If you use a carbon seatpost, it will eventually get torn up by the bider bolt if you take your saddle in and out a lot for travel. Not to mention your seatpost choices are down to about five with the 25.0 size. The 481 was a very comfortable ride, and I personally feel the shaped tubes were way cooler than the 585's oversize carbon tubes. I also like the paint job choices of the 481 better. All that being said I would still take the 585 over the 481 for the reasons I stated above.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Your old 281 and the 481sl are very similar.*



dawgcatching said:


> What do you prefer about the 585 over the 481sl?
> 
> One thing I was considering: the 585 may be very similiar to my current bike (Fondriest Carbon Lex) which I am keeping as well-maybe too similiar to drop $2k on, what looks to be on paper, a very similiar bike (Lex is a super-stiff race-bike that absorbs chip-seal, probably a little quicker than the 585). Whereas the 481sl looks to be a completely different machine...just trying to get a feel for the differences (I used to own a KG281 and it was great, but that was 5 years ago).


The 481sl is the current incarnation of the line of the 281. Same geometry, a more stable ride, probably more comfortable than the 585. If you loved your 281, I'll bet you'd really love the 481sl. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Oneheart (Mar 8, 2002)

*Look 281 vs 481*

I rode a 281 for over 2 years and 15,000 miles and loved it. I've had my 481 for a year now with 5,000 miles on it. I have to say I love the 481 even better than I loved my 281. I sold my 281 to a buddy when I upgraded and had a chance to ride my old 281 a few weeks ago and could tell a definate difference. The 481 is lighter, stiffer and yet more comfortable and seems to climb and descend noticable better than the 281.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*481 Sl*

I've got a 2005 481 with the HSC 5 fork. 5000 clicks so far and would'nt trade it for anything else. Nothin else feels like it.

WBC


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I spent a year with the 481 SL, I rode the 555 for an hour and I've been riding a 585 for the last 9 months.

The 481SL is a comfy couch. If you love comfort and you like to do long epic rides, 481 SL is the right bike.

The 555/585 are aggressive racing bikes. If climbing, acceleration, quick/laser handling is most important to you, then this is the bike.

If you are a big heavy guy, (180 lbs) 555 is the best. If you want good value for your money, 555 is good.

585 is an assault on light weight and on your wallet.

All these bikes have flawless handling and excellent fit and finish.

francois


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*481SL - RIP in 2006*



francois said:


> I spent a year with the 481 SL, I rode the 555 for an hour and I've been riding a 585 for the last 9 months.
> 
> The 481SL is a comfy couch. If you love comfort and you like to do long epic rides, 481 SL is the right bike.
> 
> ...


given that 481sl (and 461) seems to be missing in 2006 Look lineup - what frame takes over from it as far as ride comfort goes? Will 555 ride any more comfy than 585? 

thank you


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Replacements*

There are no replacements for those frames. In the US line-up for 06' are the 486, 585, 565, and 555.

Technically, according to stiffness Look specs, I believe the smoothest of those would actually be the 585.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, I took the plunge and purchased a 585. Nice frame! The CA white paint/carbon non-decal oozes class. Very light and snappy handling, laterally quite stiff. Not as smooth on rough roads as my Fondreist Carbon Lex though, but about 1lb lighter. Still better smoothness-wise than most. This will be a great race bike, but I would almost prefer something a little heavier and more stable for general training and riding (it is hard to relax on this bike, due to the weight-it almost feels like the front end will wash on high-speed corners if you aren't paying attention). Kind of like driving an F1 racecar: it isn't meant to cruise down to the market and get groceries. The 585 really comes alive at speed, and it flies up hills. This is first and foremost a race bike-one of the very best. I am impressed.

Bad news: after a couple of rides, the frame started to creak, which has only gotten worse. It sounds like the creak originates from the head tube lug/down tube juncture (very obvious that this is the origination when you stand off to the side of the bike and push on the cranks). Both left and right pedal strokes creak very loudly. Just to confirm, I overhauled the headset and re-greased the BB, without luck. So, I will call Veltec on Monday (I didn't get a chance today). I am pretty sure they will make it right.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

585, without a doubt!


----------

